# Corsair H100i in Aerocool XPredator case



## n0tiert (Feb 13, 2013)

hi guys,

Does anyone knows or runs a H100 in a Aerocool XPredator Evil case ?









its close... 

thx








works

close


----------



## m6tzg6r (Feb 13, 2013)

Well you could place the fans above the roof panel, i think they fit under the roof slats, then have the radiator on the inside of the roof.

But if you had the radiator and fans both on the inside, then it will fit, but it just might cover the top of the motherboard, but should be just fine, depending on what style of motherboard you have of course.

As for the 15mm spacing for the radiator screw holes, i would assume thats a general measurement so it should be fine i hope.

Maybe i just gave you some maybe's, but not any real definitive answers haha


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 14, 2013)

m6tzg6r said:


> Well you could place the fans above the roof panel, i think they fit under the roof slats, then have the radiator on the inside of the roof.
> 
> But if you had the radiator and fans both on the inside, then it will fit, but it just might cover the top of the motherboard, but should be just fine, depending on what style of motherboard you have of course.
> 
> ...



it´s for a customer build.... i have recommended  a HAF X but he wanted that case... so 
on weekend the parts should arrive...... then i know for shure 
the 2nd pic promising enough room .........


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

Parts have arrived.... 






lets prepare the Rig


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice. Now get it together already and posts some more pics


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nice. Now get it together already and posts some more pics



thx u can check the Build thread for moar pic´s:

Project Logs


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)

what happened to your rog build?? I think that watercooling set up you had is sweet... my plans are to do the ROG colour scheme and try keep everything asus/amd. (for a rog build shouldn't it be asus/rog parts?) 

what will it cost me to get those pipes and dies on rog build? good build btw

let it rain red and black and keep the green away!


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what happened to your rog build?? I think that watercooling set up you had is sweet... my plans are to do the ROG colour scheme and try keep everything asus/amd. (for a rog build shouldn't it be asus/rog parts?)
> 
> what will it cost me to get those pipes and dies on rog build? good build btw
> 
> let it rain red and black and keep the green away!



ROG Rig is up´n running  thx
well i have choosen the Sapphire this time (ROG Build) since i had lotsa problems with the ASUS three Fan (chamber leaked)  edition in the 4870x2 days and due full waterblock the 6990 u don´t see any difference anyway 

which pipes & dies u talk about exactly ?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)

half way down on this page (under 'rog project') it has red pipes with metal and chunky stainless steel connectors, im a complete novice to water so will only be doing cpu watercooled because I don't want to destroy 2x asus 7950's lol

im trying to find a suitable asus mobo for fx8150 or similar but mostly all asus boards throttle and have digi vrms... crosshair is toooo pricey


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 23, 2013)

question respond = success

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2852538&postcount=4


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> half way down on this page (under 'rog project') it has red pipes with metal and chunky stainless steel connectors, im a complete novice to water so will only be doing cpu watercooled because I don't want to destroy 2x asus 7950's lol
> 
> im trying to find a suitable asus mobo for fx8150 or similar but mostly all asus boards throttle and have digi vrms... crosshair is toooo pricey



post the pic link please , i can´t follow 


"...crosshair is toooo pricey....", 
well all ROG Mobo´s are pricey...... but they are sweet and sexy


----------

